# Tongkat Ali / Longjack



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

Has anybody tried this stuff?

It's supposed to boost testosterone and increase energy, libido and help muscle growth. 

It only the second day of taking it so I can't really comment on the effects yet but I will report back any changes or not :blank

Some brands are supposed to work better than others as well, I hope my stuff is quality because it's quite expensive.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I read nothing but good stuff about it! In fact I'm waiting for NOW Foods' Testo-Jack in the mail which is a formula containing Tongkat Ali and a few others... I read before the benefits last even during off-cycle.

How much are you taking by the way? Probably give it just 1 week to see some difference, let me know how it's going


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

is it anxiogenic? i've heard a lot about it but i'm not sure if it's anxiolytic, anxiety-neutral, or anxiogenic - something akin to a lot of the libido-enhancing, testosterone-boosting, muscle-growing supplements, most notably yohimbe/yohimbine.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> is it anxiogenic? i've heard a lot about it but i'm not sure if it's anxiolytic, anxiety-neutral, or anxiogenic - something akin to a lot of the libido-enhancing, testosterone-boosting, muscle-growing supplements, most notably yohimbe/yohimbine.


Anxiolytic


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## cordyceps (Nov 10, 2012)

I have tried it--It's the real deal. You need to get the high quality stuff though because there's a lot of garbage being sold out there...here are a few studies proving the effectiveness of it as a testosterone booster:

http://www.nature.com/aja/journal/v12/n3/full/aja20107a.html

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...sCustomisedMessage=&userIsAuthenticated=false


----------

